# Marriott Aruba Surf Club



## suzannesimon (Apr 13, 2014)

Is there a 12-Step program somewhere for timeshare purchasers?  We checked into a 3 BR on the 11th floor yesterday.  A really nice view, spacious unit.  Kitchen cabinets are a little banged up but the rest of it is in good shape.  I may have to buy one.  Weather is beautiful but windy.  Spent the day at the Serenity pool and have Palapas tomorrow and Tuesday.

Interesting mistake at check-in yesterday.  We got to our room and I went into the lock off to open the connecting door. I had a strange feeling something wasn't right when the ironing board was in the middle  of the floor.  Long story short, they gave us a 1 BR and lock-off both occupied by others.  I called the desk and she apologized profusely.  I grabbed the check in materials and went down to get new key cards.  This morning I realized I picked up a folder belonging to one of the occupants with all their travel documents.  I went back and slipped it under the door.  I felt so guilty!

Anyway Marriott gave us a $70 room credit as an apology so we're enjoying happy hour on them.

We're headed to El Gaucho for the first time tonight.  5 more glorious days to go!


----------



## char512 (Apr 13, 2014)

Please let me know if you enjoyed El Gaucho.  It has always been on the top of our list of Aruba restaraunt, but recently heard a bad review from "friends" of friends on their recent visit.  They reported that the quality of the food was "awful" as El Gaucho has possibly changed their suppliers.  We were so upset to hear this and hope to hear it is not true.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 13, 2014)

I'll let you know.  I hope it was just an isolated bad cut of meat.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 13, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> I'll let you know.  I hope it was just an isolated bad cut of meat.



El Gaucho was wonderful in December.  The El Gaucho steak is great.  They make fabulous ribs for an appetizer-- enough for our group of 6 to share.


----------



## Wally3433 (Apr 13, 2014)

Aruba and the Surf Club have so much to offer.  For us, it has an unbelievable list of strengths:

Great flight choices from Chicago, at competitive prices and numerous daily choices.
Huge well kept rooms with big balconies and very few bad views.
Casinos.
Endless supply of great restaurants.
Lazy River, Serenity Pool.
Massive pool area and equally massive beach area.
Marriott Resort, Ocena Club and now the Ritz right next door for restaurants and other amenities, etc.
Excellent choice of grocery stores, with reasonable prices.
Tons of rental car companies to choose from.
And lastly, a government that is committed to tourism.

I have no idea if they keep statistics on return visitors, but Aruba has to be at the top of the list.

I hope you have a great time in Aruba.  I am sure El Gaucho did not dissappoint.  Be sure to hit Madame Janette and Wacky Wahoo as well.


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 13, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> Is there a 12-Step program somewhere for timeshare purchasers?  We checked into a 3 BR on the 11th floor yesterday.  A really nice view, spacious unit.  Kitchen cabinets are a little banged up but the rest of it is in good shape.  I may have to buy one.  Weather is beautiful but windy.  Spent the day at the Serenity pool and have Palapas tomorrow and Tuesday.
> 
> Interesting mistake at check-in yesterday.  We got to our room and I went into the lock off to open the connecting door. I had a strange feeling something wasn't right when the ironing board was in the middle  of the floor.  Long story short, they gave us a 1 BR and lock-off both occupied by others.  I called the desk and she apologized profusely.  I grabbed the check in materials and went down to get new key cards.  This morning I realized I picked up a folder belonging to one of the occupants with all their travel documents.  I went back and slipped it under the door.  I felt so guilty!
> 
> ...


Hi Suzanne, I was wondering how the view is from the 3 bedroom at the SC? I know there are only a few of them and I think they are located at the end of the Compass Bldg closer to the parking lot?? I have one booked for July 4 week. I requested a high floor. Hope your next 5 days are wonderful. Thanks


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 13, 2014)

The view is nice.  A beautiful view of the ocean.  You have to be out on the balcony to see it though and you have a great view of the Lazy River and pools.  From inside the unit, you are seeing all the highrises south of here.  I love the 3 BR floorplan.  This is the best location I've been given by Marriott in years. I'm renting from a Premium Plus owner and they must have honored his position in the pecking order here even though I'm a renter.  I haven't gotten this nice of a location since the DC program started - even at my home resort and week.  Yes, there is only one tier of 3BR at the end of the Compass Building.

El Gaucho was excellent tonight.  Food and service were top rated.  Madame Janette's tomorrow!


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 14, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> The view is nice.  A beautiful view of the ocean.  You have to be out on the balcony to see it though and you have a great view of the Lazy River and pools.  From inside the unit, you are seeing all the highrises south of here.  I love the 3 BR floorplan.  This is the best location I've been given by Marriott in years. I'm renting from a Premium Plus owner and they must have honored his position in the pecking order here even though I'm a renter.  I haven't gotten this nice of a location since the DC program started - even at my home resort and week.  Yes, there is only one tier of 3BR at the end of the Compass Building.
> 
> El Gaucho was excellent tonight.  Food and service were top rated.  Madame Janette's tomorrow!


 Thanks Suzanne for the helpful info. I'm putting El Gaucho on list of restaurants to go to as well. I can't wait to go.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 14, 2014)

joewillie12 said:


> Thanks Suzanne for the helpful info. I'm putting El Gaucho on list of restaurants to go to as well. I can't wait to go.



We're having leftover steak  and eggs for breakfast!


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 14, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> We're having leftover steak  and eggs for breakfast!


 The only way you could hurt me more is to take some beautiful pics off your balcony


----------



## cory30 (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experiences so far. We will be staying in a 3 bedroom at Surf Club over the 4th of July week as well so this information is very timely and helpful.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 14, 2014)

I have pictures to post but haven't figured out SmugMug yet.  Will post them as soon as I catch on.


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 14, 2014)

cory30 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences so far. We will be staying in a 3 bedroom at Surf Club over the 4th of July week as well so this information is very timely and helpful.


 I'm thinking we most likely will run into each other during that week we are both there. First round on me


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 14, 2014)

Suzanne, off-topic, but I am curious if it is co-incidence that all of your upcoming travel plans began on the 14th of the month?


----------



## cory30 (Apr 14, 2014)

joewillie12 said:


> I'm thinking we most likely will run into each other during that week we are both there. First round on me



That sounds good. This will be our first visit to Aruba so we are certainly looking forward to he trip.


----------



## Smooth Air (Apr 14, 2014)

Suzanne, thanks for posting. We love Aruba and although we cannot be there now, it is fun to enjoy it vicariously through you.

Enjoy Madame Jeanette tomorrow!

How's the weather? I am near Toronto where we are supposed to get 5-10 cm of snow on Tuesday. 

Smooth Air


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 14, 2014)

cory30 said:


> That sounds good. This will be our first visit to Aruba so we are certainly looking forward to he trip.


 I'm pretty sure your going to really enjoy it. I visited about 10 years ago and thought it was fantastic. I remember the people being very friendly, the ocean so clear and the constant wind. I think its windy 24/7 but it tends to keep you a little cooler I think.


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 15, 2014)

*Can't wait to be there*

Hi Suzanne and all,
We too love Aruba and the Surf club. We are going back with our whole family June 7th-14th. We have had the 3 bedroom before and,loved the space and layout especially with our young granddaughter.  She is 2 1/2 now and this will be her 4th time there.  First visit for her new little sister, who will be 7 months.  We love El Gaucho and always make it a stop during our stay.  Glad to hear you weren't disappointed.  
Any new restaurant suggestions, especially with kids would be appreciated.  We have been to most of the nice places but our focus is changing now a bit with the young ones.   
Enjoy your time and there and keep us posted and send pictures.m
Thanks.
Brian


----------



## siesta (Apr 15, 2014)

Sounds like youre having fun.  We were last there April 2012. Had rooms at both Ocean and Surf club, so we were able to enjoy best of both worlds. If we return with family we'd do it again just like that, but personally I like the Ocean Club better.

Have an Amstel Bright for me over at Moomba Beach Bar.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 15, 2014)

Suzanne if you can fit it in go to the Yemanja Grill.  Their Boursin stuffed grouper is exceptional.  Enjoy yourself


----------



## Pens_Fan (Apr 15, 2014)

b2bailey said:


> Suzanne, off-topic, but I am curious if it is co-incidence that all of your upcoming travel plans began on the 14th of the month?



I think that is month and year, not month and day.


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 15, 2014)

Pens_Fan said:


> I think that is month and year, not month and day.


I believe you solved that mystery.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 15, 2014)

I hope I did this right.  If so, there are pix here from the11th floor3BR.
https://aruba2014springbreak.shutterfly.com/#:emid=site_sitecreated&cid=SHARE3SXXXX


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 15, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> I hope I did this right.  If so, there are pix here from the11th floor3BR.
> https://aruba2014springbreak.shutterfly.com/#:emid=site_sitecreated&cid=SHARE3SXXXX


 Perfect. Thank you. Gives me a great idea of what my view might be. Looks like the 3bedroom units jut out a little to give a better view? Maybe just an optical illusion? Thanks again.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes they jut out.  The big lock off had no view to speak of but more than makes up for it with its size.


----------



## andrea t (Apr 15, 2014)

Bought pre sale, but still have never been there!  That will change in 2015. We head down next February for the first time!


----------



## m61376 (Apr 15, 2014)

andrea t said:


> Bought pre sale, but still have never been there!  That will change in 2015. We head down next February for the first time!



You may find t becoming a yearly trip . It is our favorite place to just go and veg out, for all the reasons already mentioned- great facilities, easy access both to and on the island, safe and friendly people. And those 3 bedrooms are amazing units!


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 15, 2014)

We went to Madame Janette's tonight for dinner.  It was even better than El Gaucho.  It was much closer. 

We had a fun time last night at Kukukunuku.  Lots of fun but don't go for the food.  As another guest said at dinner  it tastes like hospital food , but the evening was a touristy good time.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 16, 2014)

Had a great massage and facial at Mandara Spa this afternoon.  Only one problem - it is sitting next to Champions.  My appointnent was at 3:00 and there was a big soccer game at the same time.  It was so noisy, I couldn't hear the spa music.  It was like getting a massage on the bar so go early before Champions opens or go to a different spa.

They should really move Mandara to another location in the Marriott complex.  .  I'm 
surprised Mandara hasn't demanded it.


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 16, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> We went to Madame Janette's tonight for dinner.  It was even better than El Gaucho.  It was much closer.
> 
> We had a fun time last night at Kukukunuku.  Lots of fun but don't go for the food.  As another guest said at dinner  it tastes like hospital food , but the evening was a touristy good time.



Haha! That's the only bad meal we've ever had in Aruba in six trips. Maybe they think guests will forget the rubber chicken meal after a few drinks? Still worth it though! Sorry to hear about the noise at Mandara. Never had that problem with a noisy crowd. Reminds me of my gym where they do massages next to the basketball court and it's a distraction when you try to relax. Keep the trip updates coming!


----------



## ArubaMon (Apr 17, 2014)

Suzanne, thanks for sharing your experiences and nice pictures.  Surf is our favorite place on our favorite island.  Suggest you try Papiamento's for dinner one night. . .ask for a poolside table and enjoy.  The food's great, and it's only a five minute drive (or cab ride) toward Noord from Surf.  Wish we were there!


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion.  We'll try to make it there.  Sadly, only 2 more nights


----------



## m61376 (Apr 18, 2014)

ArubaMon said:


> Suzanne, thanks for sharing your experiences and nice pictures.  Surf is our favorite place on our favorite island.  Suggest you try Papiamento's for dinner one night. . .ask for a poolside table and enjoy.  The food's great, and it's only a five minute drive (or cab ride) toward Noord from Surf.  Wish we were there!



We had a lousy experience there; first and last time we'll ever go. I had made reservations there for Valentine's day, reserving a poolside table. They sat us on the side with the bar, and clearly someone was smoking pot. The odor was acrid, and we politely asked to be seated on the other side, where half the tables were still empty, since it was only 6:30. Anyway, they refused to change our table to another one poolside, and would only seat us indoors. Since it was V-day and probably it would be difficult to go elsewhere without a reservation we stayed. 

Clearly they got off to a lousy start, and didn't make any attempt to rectify the situation. Service was ok, certainly nothing outstanding, and the food was mediocre at best. Overall, a very disappointing dinner, about the worst we've ever had in Aruba.

Sorry to diss a favorite place of yours, but we had such a negative experience there I couldn't ignore the post.

Like you, Aruba is our favorite spot and we, too, love the SC.

Suzanne- glad you're having a great trip! If you haven't tried Barefoot you might watto give it a try. It's one of our many favorites.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 18, 2014)

Personally I do not like Papiamento or Barefoot.  The food at both we feel is very bland and tasteless.  We all have different tastes when it comes to food.  As I said before try the Yemanja Grill we think it is exceptional.  After 28 consecutive years going to Aruba, we have specific restaurants that we always return to.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 18, 2014)

We did the Red Sails sunset cruise last night and it was lovely - our second time.  I found a 3BR gold resale to buy.  Does Gold include Thanksgiving here?


----------



## Weimaraner (Apr 18, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> We did the Red Sails sunset cruise last night and it was lovely - our second time.  I found a 3BR gold resale to buy.  Does Gold include Thanksgiving here?



Yes. Gold is 18-50. Then Christmas/New year's is platinum plus. January starts platinum season (only exceptions are week 7 and 14 plat plus.)


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 18, 2014)

Where is the ROFR chart on TUG?  I want to check to see the odds of this passing.


----------



## m61376 (Apr 18, 2014)

Aruba weeks are not in the Trust, so from what has been reported here ROFR is less of an issue.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 18, 2014)

Marriott can't buy the weeks and put them in the trust?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 18, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> Where is the ROFR chart on TUG?  I want to check to see the odds of this passing.



The link is in my signature. There hasn't been an exercised ROFR at the Surf Club since Marriott went to DC points. As pointed out MVCI can't add these weeks to the MVC Trust. For that reason, I think Marriott is laying off ROFR at this resort. They can't easily turn around and sell the week since they now sell DC points in Aruba even though weeks at the resorts can't be added to the trust.

So you should be okay at just about any price point. You sure you don't need that 12 step program though?


----------



## Luvtoride (Apr 19, 2014)

Suzanne, quick question.  Is there wifi in the rooms at the Surf club yet?  Last time there it was wired Ethernet connection that we turned into our own wifi network with an Apple Airport.
Thanks.
Brian


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 19, 2014)

It worked pretty good.  It seemed to be down for about 30 minutes every morning but was otherwise very fast.  It was also good by the pool.


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 19, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> It worked pretty good.  It seemed to be down for about 30 minutes every morning but was otherwise very fast.  It was also good by the pool.


 Did you rent a car while you were there? I reserved one for the week I'll be there. I reserved through Royal Cars for $371 for seven days. Its suppose to be a brand new Suzuki XL7 suv. That seems very reasonable. Maybe someone else has experience with this company? Thanks


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 19, 2014)

We've never rented a car there.  We just cab wherever we want to go.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 20, 2014)

joewillie12 said:


> Did you rent a car while you were there? I reserved one for the week I'll be there. I reserved through Royal Cars for $371 for seven days. Its suppose to be a brand new Suzuki XL7 suv. That seems very reasonable. Maybe someone else has experience with this company? Thanks



We always rent a car in Aruba.  We use Top Drive.  Deepak the owner is terrific.  We pay $500 for 15 days at Christmas /New Years.  It is for a Hyundai Accent, which is fine for the two or three of us.


----------



## Wally3433 (Apr 20, 2014)

Royal is hit or miss.  They have a ton of cars and they try to give you the crappiest car.  We rented a jeep from them once, and I had them bring up 4 different jeeps to the front of the lot - they were all pretty rough.

If they claim the Suzuki is new, have them email you a picture of the actual car you will be renting, so you can pull that picture out when you arrive at the rental office.


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks Ilene & Wally. Great idea to ask for the exact pic of the car I will be getting. Will definately do that. Happy Easter!


----------



## joewillie12 (Apr 20, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> We've never rented a car there.  We just cab wherever we want to go.


 Me too but figured I would splurge this year. Big crew with us this year will make the car handy I'm guessing. Hope you had a great trip! Thanks for answering our questions while on vacay.


----------



## suzannesimon (Apr 20, 2014)

We arrived back in DC at midnight.  It was a tough travel day.  Immigration, Security, and US Customs lines in Aruba  were 2.5 hours long!  Add to that a 3 year old having a non-stop tantrum for 2.5 hours in line.  I felt sorry for the parents but we were all praying he wouldn't 'to be on our plane.  Luckily we missed that bullet!  This was spring break week for NY, DC, Md, and VA public schools so it was a mob scene at the airport.  When they say to arrive 3 hours early, believe them during the holidays.

Friday night dinner was at Mexicado.  Excellent, expensive food in a beautiful setting with the pond and black swans.  All in all, a fabulous trip and I can't wait to return.  Perfect weather every day.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 20, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> We arrived back in DC at midnight.  It was a tough travel day.  Immigration, Security, and US Customs lines in Aruba  were 2.5 hours long!  Add to that a 3 year old having a non-stop tantrum for 2.5 hours in line.  I felt sorry for the parents but we were all praying he wouldn't 'to be on our plane.  Luckily we missed that bullet!  This was spring break week for NY, DC, Md, and VA public schools so it was a mob scene at the airport.  When they say to arrive 3 hours early, believe them during the holidays.
> 
> Friday night dinner was at Mexicado.  Excellent, expensive food in a beautiful setting with the pond and black swans.  All in all, a fabulous trip and I can't wait to return.  Perfect weather every day.



NY schools still have 1-2 days left.  As I am saying this from Mexico.  We start school on Tuesday!


----------



## m61376 (Apr 21, 2014)

As Dioxide said the Aruba weeks can't be added to the trust because the weeks are not deeded, since the Aruba government will not sell, only lease, the underlying property. One of the Ebay resellers has claimed multiple ROFR's, but I haven't seen one reported here, and of course he was trying to use that argument to offset the recent price derailment. You should be able to get one for a great price. The 3br units are incredible, and really make for a great vacation with family or friends. I think it'll be a great addition to your ownership.

As for the question about Royal- their cars generally have ranged from barely acceptable to really crappy. We used them for several years, but got tired of the cars going from bad to worse. We, too, have been happy with the service and cars from Top Drive. Aruba new cars can still be several years old, and be well worn. In general, though, their cars are pretty good, and feel much safer to drive, and we've been using Top Drive the past several trips.


----------



## bmul2 (Apr 21, 2014)

Just returned from a week at the Surf Club. I was pleasantly surprised to see that the week was not as busy as some weeks in late June.  Water was cool but Lazy River was not jammed with tubes.  They even checked wrist bands twice and made people get out if they didn't have their band on.  This was my third time at the resort.  Just love it.  I may try Sept time frame next...definitely not June!


----------



## caterina25 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Surf Club*

I own a 2BR oceanside and just purchased a 3BR unit.I am waiting for Marriott to approve.My family has become bigger and I usually need to rent an extra unit when we go down in February.My thought was to sell the 2BR and have the 3BR to use.The problem is, I bought the first unit from Marriott (I didn't know about resales)which cost about $32,000 and I enrolled it into the points program and it hurts to throw away that money.I think I got a good deal on the 3BR ,platinum ,$18,500 but I can't seem to part with my 2BR.I planned on using the money from the sale of the 2BR to help pay for the 3BR.I just don't know what to do.Any thoughts?


----------



## GregT (Apr 21, 2014)

caterina25 said:


> I own a 2BR oceanside and just purchased a 3BR unit.I am waiting for Marriott to approve.My family has become bigger and I usually need to rent an extra unit when we go down in February.My thought was to sell the 2BR and have the 3BR to use.The problem is, I bought the first unit from Marriott (I didn't know about resales)which cost about $32,000 and I enrolled it into the points program and it hurts to throw away that money.I think I got a good deal on the 3BR ,platinum ,$18,500 but I can't seem to part with my 2BR.I planned on using the money from the sale of the 2BR to help pay for the 3BR.I just don't know what to do.Any thoughts?



I don't know what a 2BR OS sells for in the resale market (maybe $12K?) and if you want to keep both, perhaps you focus on renting the 2BR (or the 3BR -- or rent both the 2BR and 3BR) for a couple of years to provide rental income to cover some/all of the missing proceeds from the sale.   

I think it comes down to your financial appetite to be out of pocket.  No way to replace the missing $12K absent the sale, so this might be your best strategy if you want to keep both.

Make sense?  That's a great price and purchase, good luck!

Best,

Greg


----------



## suzannesimon (May 7, 2014)

My 3BR Gold Aruba Surf Club passed ROFR yesterday.  I'm so excited.  I can't wait to hit the Lazy River with my grandkids next year.


----------



## GregT (May 7, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> My 3BR Gold Aruba Surf Club passed ROFR yesterday.  I'm so excited.  I can't wait to hit the Lazy River with my grandkids next year.



Congrats, that's great news!

If your grandkids can't make it, I know a few TUGgers who can fill the rooms (they are named Greg, Jonell, Cassie, Caroline and Jack).  

Enjoy the new property!

Best,

Greg


----------



## suzannesimon (May 8, 2014)

There's plenty if room for all of us!


----------



## m61376 (May 8, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> My 3BR Gold Aruba Surf Club passed ROFR yesterday.  I'm so excited.  I can't wait to hit the Lazy River with my grandkids next year.



Congrats! Even though I'm sure I paid more for mine a few years back (prices certainly have come down, even though I got a good price back then) it has been worth every penny! Over this summer we'll be going with my Mom, dtr. and son-in-law, and really looking forward to it!

Don't forget to add the purchase to Dioxide's database.


----------



## joewillie12 (May 8, 2014)

Wally3433 said:


> Royal is hit or miss.  They have a ton of cars and they try to give you the crappiest car.  We rented a jeep from them once, and I had them bring up 4 different jeeps to the front of the lot - they were all pretty rough.
> 
> If they claim the Suzuki is new, have them email you a picture of the actual car you will be renting, so you can pull that picture out when you arrive at the rental office.


 They just emailed me the pic of the car I think I'm getting. Looks decent. Thanks again for the good idea.


----------



## SeaDoc (May 9, 2014)

Use your 3br as you just purchased it, turn your 2 br into destination points to extend your 7 day stay... Can fly in on a weekday, much cheaper...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ArubaMark (May 10, 2014)

suzannesimon said:


> My 3BR Gold Aruba Surf Club passed ROFR yesterday.  I'm so excited.  I can't wait to hit the Lazy River with my grandkids next year.



Suzanne... Can you share what you paid for the 3 bedroom?  I own one and just curious if I want to pick up another week.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2014)

ArubaMark said:


> Suzanne... Can you share what you paid for the 3 bedroom?  I own one and just curious if I want to pick up another week.



I believe this info has been posted to the ROFR database.


----------



## suzannesimon (May 10, 2014)

Yes I posted it.  I bought from a broker so paid more money.  I don't do Ebay.  My daughter was scammed on eBay trying to buy a KoOlina a few months ago.  I was happy with my price however.  I always tell the agents what I'm willing to pay and they find it for me.


----------



## ConejoRed (May 10, 2014)

Does anyone know the email address for Aruba Surfs room assignments staff?  We arrive on the 25th and we received the rather generic preferences email, but would like to add some additional detail (poolside, building etc.) that the generic form did not allow for.

Thanks!


----------



## ArubaMark (May 10, 2014)

Where is the ROFR database?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2014)

ArubaMark said:


> Where is the ROFR database?



The link is in my signature.


----------



## ArubaMark (May 10, 2014)

Thank you!! Suzanne... Great price for a 3 bedroom


----------



## suzannesimon (May 10, 2014)

I honestly don't know how good it is, but I wanted it and it was what I was willing to pay.  It was certainly a lot cheaper than buying enough trust points to stay there in a 3BR!


----------



## ArubaMon (May 11, 2014)

Great buy, Suzanne.  I hope you love it there as much as we do!


----------



## m61376 (May 12, 2014)

Only a few hundred more than recent Ebay pricing.
Those 3BRs are incredible units- enjoy!!


----------



## suzannesimon (May 13, 2014)

m61376 said:


> Only a few hundred more than recent Ebay pricing.
> Those 3BRs are incredible units- enjoy!!


That's comforting to know that it wasn't a lot more than Ebay!


----------

